# so much rain...growing crab legs



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We have had so much rain this summer that the fungi population has really outdone itself...

I noticed several of these in my front yard "Elegant Stinkhorn Fungi" I do not find it elegant but they sure do stink.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigr=11kisjgb7&sigi=11g2tcsbq&sigb=13b026k4v

My white house is also turning green. At least it is sunny today.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, those are just lovely, and I love the name of them. I think they are a lovely addition to your beautiful yard.  I only have the usual looking shrooms growing on my front lawn. We finally have sun today and it is supposed to be beautiful. And I am at work. C'est la vie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish we could send all this rain to the Pacific Northwest. I am so tired of this weather.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was trying to find one of those during my fungus class and couldn't around here.... too late Missy, i will let you keep your phallic shrooms


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have those in my yard and have wondered what they are called! The name is fitting! Actually, I don't usually find them in the lawn, Cody does. Along with worms, he loves to pull them out of the lawn and then roll in them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> I have those in my yard and have wondered what they are called! The name is fitting! Actually, I don't usually find them in the lawn, Cody does. Along with worms, he loves to pull them out of the lawn and then roll in them.


Ewwww!!! Poor Jill!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Poornima, I wish you could send it out here too, OR just cooler weather. The majority of homes do NOT have air conditioning which makes 100 degrees a real challenge.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

We sure could use the rain here in Houston.....but those nasty looking shrooms....no thanks!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh...Missy if only you could send me a little of that rain! It is 106 here today, I am not even going to sit by the pool this afternoon. It is toooo hot outside for me. 

I took Casper and my Missy for a ride in the car, instead of a walk today.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have been having the HOT weather in and at least once a week, we will have some rain. Which, is a welcome relief, because it brings the temperature.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...Missy...those mushrooms! I've never seen that kind before. I agree with Amanda, they certainly are phallic, aren't they? We have white ones in our yard...they grow in a circle, and I haven't been able to figure that out yet. Aliens?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Poornima, I wish you could send it out here too, OR just cooler weather. The majority of homes do NOT have air conditioning which makes 100 degrees a real challenge.


We have family in Seattle. It was funny that whenever we visited them from SF Bay Area, all the days we were in the area, it would remain sunny, we had perfect temps, weather etc. So whenever she got tired of the rain, she would ask me if I could visit them to bring some sunshine. I guess, I should make a visit now to bring some rain from the northeast! :biggrin1:


----------

